# Rinehart Targets, Company going downhill?



## pastprime (Mar 4, 2015)

This is not really a rant but I've bought thousands of dollars worth of their targets in the past few years and it seems to me like the company's business practices are not getting better. Customer service doesn't always answer questions (had mine ignored), they are cutting off the heads of their targets before shipping and you have to glue them back on (***?), I guess it's so they fit into a box (small orders, big orders get drop shipped) but who wants to spend big money on a one-piece target and then glue it back together? They introduced new targets for 2015 in December, after ordering in March I waited until the end of July to get it and quality wise it had hundreds of pinholes in it. Lastly, I was very disappointed at the R100 in Mass this year, so many targets had the scoring rings blown out. We had to shoot for 10's on one target because arrows were blowing completely through the 12 and into the woods!!!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Quality goes down and the price continues to rise.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I've dealt with John, James and Barb for years, since 2002. You can order uncut targets. Quality, jump on the phone. Orders since the IBO started using Rineharts has been a issue, but Rinehart is working on it. Again, phone Rinehart. 

Worst case ever I experienced. Working at a archery we ordered targets for the shop's indoor range during the coldest ever. How long on the truck is unknown, but the targets froze on the way down. Inside and warm for a month, the foam got hard. We had to lay targets down and stand on them to pull the arrows. I called Rinehart and spoke with John himself. Told him everything, even offered to send some centers back to test. John declined and sent us 15 brand new centers free of charge, no shipping.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Haven't really noticed a drop off in Rinehart quality or service Like sonny said you can get them uncut ! Now when you look at the mckenzie there's a company that has way to many short comming's when it comes to there targets!


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

My issue with the rineharts this year was they must have changed something in the new targets. I have 8 new targets on the range and something is eating them .Only the new ones not the ones that are 4 years old . They are not touching the R&W targets either. These are very expensive targets to be feeding the animals. Talked to John at the R100 and got nowhere. Now we have 3800 dollars of new targets that look like crap. Will not be buying rineharts in the future. Going back to R&W.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, animals are weird. Club about 30 miles from me have deer eating up their target butts. Pepper, hot sauce, moth balls don't stop them. Three of my Delta and McKenzie targets are getting chewed out from birds or something trying to nest in the necks.

Our club has over 100 Rineharts and nothing is eating them.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I spend all of my free time painting McKenzie targets. lain:

Oh the whoas of being a 3D archery club owner.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sage bet you are becoming a regular Rembrandt.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> I spend all of my free time painting McKenzie targets. lain:
> 
> Oh the whoas of being a 3D archery club owner.


What kind of paint are you using? My little pig is holding up fine, but my yote and deer are gettin' kinda worn lookin'.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm using exterior latex in flat or satin finish. Take sample in for color match. I use white Kool Seal to seal the foam first.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> I'm using exterior latex in flat or satin finish. Take sample in for color match. I use white Kool Seal to seal the foam first.


Thanks...I'll have to check into Kool Seal and see Lowe's carries it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> I'm using exterior latex in flat or satin finish. Take sample in for color match. I use white* Kool Seal to seal the foam first*.


By all means, use a sealer otherwise the latex absorbs in.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

The sad part about this thread is....you pay BIG MONEY for a quality target and you guys are having to paint and seal them....they all used to last alot longer...Mckenzie and Rineharts....its the American way get it to wear out faster so the consumer has to buy more products.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> The sad part about this thread is....you pay BIG MONEY for a quality target and you guys are having to paint and seal them....they all used to last alot longer...Mckenzie and Rineharts....its the American way get it to wear out faster so the consumer has to buy more products.


Before we had Rineharts we were repairing targets after every shoot and it was dang lucky we had a McKenzie last two years. It was just 2 or 3 years ago we started selling off some of our older Rineharts, 12 years old and older, some with the glass eyes from around 2001 or 2002.
We've never painted a Rinehart.

Rineharts sure saved us a bunch of money. We do so well one of the ASA Area Reps is all the time trying to get us to buy McKenzies to so put on a Qualifier or State Championship. Why should we when we're doing so well? And then the only club that has all like new McKenzies is lucky to draw 40 shooters. Our average number of shooters stands at 140+.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

Bears are the only thing that eats our targets and they are not fussy about the brand


----------



## whynot7 (Apr 15, 2013)

That is a shame


----------

